# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Niet te dik, wel graag minder dikke wangen

## ZALFJES5

Hallo Forum  :Smile: 

Ik ben midden in mijn twintiger jaren en ik ben zeker niet te dik. Wel wil ik graag afvallen, alleen in mijn gezicht.
Is hier een methode voor?

----------


## vdveld

Ha,

Ja, hier zijn methodes voor. Vooral veel oefeningen doen met je gezichtspieren!
Kijk hier eens http://nl.wikihow.com/Gezichtsvet-verminderen

----------


## ZALFJES5

Oefeningen heb ik al geprobeerd, niet echt een succes!
Lastig te vinden vind ik hoe lang het duurt tot zoiets effect heeft.
Ik heb het een maandje elke dag een paar keer gedaan, maargoed, dat vergeet je na een tijdje ook weer.

----------


## ZuluAlfa

Tsja, oefeningen zijn er vaak om wel even vol te houden. Denk daarbij aan een paar maanden voor het eerste resultaat.
Vergeet niet dat het natuurlijk ook met je gezichtsbouw te maken heeft, misschien is je gezicht ervoor bedoeld!

En als je het inderdaad vergeten was na een maandje, dan zal het vast niet zo verschrikkelijk zijn!  :Smile:

----------

